
Courio: a modern unified messenger! - Breakline7
https://courio.com/
======
Breakline7
We'd love your feedback!

answer two questions to be put in the queue for a 30 min user interview:
[https://forms.gle/FnzwhNRUxJBmrQNh8](https://forms.gle/FnzwhNRUxJBmrQNh8)

------
pchoi789
What problem does this app solve?

~~~
Breakline7
It relieves you of the work of messing with lots of different apps to keep up
with people:
[https://twitter.com/HarryStebbings/status/127045023357149184...](https://twitter.com/HarryStebbings/status/1270450233571491841?s=20)

If you poke around the app, you'll see we just have Twitter for now, but
Facebook Messenger is next on the roadmap. Thanks for your interest!

I'm interested to know: do you feel like this is not a problem you have?

